# SP1 - Search Party Group



## Joe Blow (5 May 2010)

AACL Holdings (AAY) is an agricultural investment business providing rural services and capital for crop development. The company operates a large grain production operation in Australia, principally through its Grain Co-Production (GCP) business. GCP brings together professional farmers and investors to grow large scale broadacre crops such as wheat, barley, and canola over a diversified land portfolio. Investors are pooled in GCP projects which are managed and operated by AACL.

*Sector:* Food Beverage & Tobacco
*Shares on Issue:* 52,000,000
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $12,480,000
*Website:* http://www.aaclholdings.com.au


----------



## System (13 December 2013)

*Re: ALA - Applabs Technologies*

On December 13th, 2013, AACL Holdings Limited (AAY) changed its name and ASX code to Applabs Technologies Limited (ALA).


----------



## System (10 August 2016)

On August 10th, 2016, Applabs Technologies Limited (ALA) changed its name and ASX code to Search Party Group Limited (SP1).


----------



## System (10 January 2018)

On January 9th, 2018, Search Party Group Limited (SP1) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove the Company from the official list.


----------

